# Best Slimline/Streamline



## mikebpeters

I have a customer that would like a small'ish pen that uses cross style refills but he wants it high end.  

In your opinions what is the highest quality pen in this category?

Thanks for your thoughts in advance!


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Euro with nice plating.


----------



## keithlong

I use the fancy slimlines, and also the creeklines are nice as well.


----------



## firewhatfire

www.silverpenparts.com


----------



## OLDMAN5050

Try this slim from Woodcraft:
Buy American Slim Style Solid Clip Pen Kit at Woodcraft


----------



## its_virgil

My favorites are the Platinum streamline slimline from Berea and the Rhodium Trimline from PSI. But, I purchase both from Arizona Silhouette - Suppliers of Eye Candy, Offering Exceptional Pen kits and turning project kits for the Wood Turner
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Alchymist

firewhatfire said:


> www.silverpenparts.com



They better be on the "high end", just a tad pricey! :foot-in-mouth:


----------



## firewhatfire

CAST .925 silver or gold if you wish



Alchymist said:


> firewhatfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> www.silverpenparts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They better be on the "high end", just a tad pricey! :foot-in-mouth:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lenny

Alchymist said:


> firewhatfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> www.silverpenparts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They better be on the "high end", just a tad pricey! :foot-in-mouth:
Click to expand...


Well, he did ask what the highest quality kit was. This would be it!

Other good choices would be the better platings as Don suggested.... Platinum, Rodium or at the very least Titanium Gold.


----------



## ed4copies

The two weak points of SOME slimlines are the transmission and the nib.  Of course, you want good plating as well.  So, buy some of each and make your own analysis---otherwise, 25 people will give you 25 different answers.


----------



## sbwertz

I like Smitty's creeklines


----------

